# Jigging for Jacks



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Video my buddy Bbarton made of our AJ trip a couple of weeks ago. :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/mQc0Xop5ocA


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Hell yea. Jigging for AJs is my favorite!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just curious what that conventional set up was.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Avet on a trevela, I'm not sure on the exact details though!


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Oriskany ?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

dsaito said:


> Oriskany ?


Actually the oriskany was dead that day.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice video! That boat catches fish!


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

I think I seen y'all out there that day. Was on a 35 wellcraft. We caught a few shorts there and eased on to catch some bigger ones and some scamps before they closed them


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks ,good job enjoyed the video!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

dsaito said:


> I think I seen y'all out there that day. Was on a 35 wellcraft. We caught a few shorts there and eased on to catch some bigger ones and some scamps before they closed them


Was that you on the O when it was us and that big CC with trips?

Did y'all cross that rip loaded with bait and birds about two miles north of the O? There had to have been some.blackfin on it with all of that bait, unfortunately we just brought jigs with us and got tired of catching bobos on the jigs. I wish I could have.trolled it a bit. It looked fishy!


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Ya not my boat but that was us. Didn't make it north of there the Oriskany. We pushed further southwest and found a better grade of fish and some scamps and other stuff to add to the box. Looked like y'all were having q jigging up the jacks there


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

The big center console was us


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

dsaito said:


> The big center console was us


Yeah we didn't catch a keeper there and left not long after y'all. We passed the rip on the way to it from the pass. 

We brought nothing but jigs with us on this trip.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool video!


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

Wish I could fines my trevala to move like that, not much of a jigger. Nice video.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

The Pitt said:


> Hell yea. Jigging for AJs is my favorite!


 
*DITTO!!!!!!:thumbup:*


----------

